# Omnipod - how can I get one?



## jax8008 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi

I was diagnosed with Type 1 4 years ago at the age of 46!! I have struggled ever since, repeatedly telling health professionals that "I don't feel right" and they answer that I've got good control . I know myself that I haven't been right and that I shouldn't be continually feeling this way, up and down (blood sugar levels). I recently saw my consultant and although I had started to feel a little 'better' my H1bac had risen to 62. This was as a result of them last being 53 but I was having lots of hypos. Since I saw him I have had 6 bad hypos with no warning signs, the most recent one today at work, having just sat down to have my lunch and tested.....3.4 with 0.8 units of insulin still to go! My emotional wellbeing and that of my daughter (I'm a single parent), who is 9 and bears the brunt of my irrational behaviours when hypo.
I attended a JRDF Type 1 Discovery Day on Saturday and it highlighted the need for me to be a little bit more proactive in seeking the right treatment for me. I asked about a CGM over a year ago and was told "they didn't have any". I would like to know if anyone has any information on the Omnipod and any suggestions/advice on how to go about requesting one.

Many thanks for reading and sorry for going on a bit of a rant!

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Jackie, there are very few who have the omnipod due to the cost of the pods themselves. It works out something like almost double the cost of a tubed pump.

If you want a pump then ask your diabetes team for one. Expect to jump through hoops. Just remember though that No is not in the dictionary when asking for a pump.
Have you been tested for wheat and gluten allergies? If not well worth getting tested.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Jackie, it would be worth having a look at the INPUT website for information about pumping and access to pumps 

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------



## jax8008 (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jackie, it would be worth having a look at the INPUT website for information about pumping and access to pumps
> 
> http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/



Thanks Northerner

Input were at the event but I didn't get chance to talk to them........I was having yet another hypo and needed to leave!  I will have a look at their website and get in touch with them too.

Thanks  Jackie x


----------



## jax8008 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Jackie, there are very few who have the omnipod due to the cost of the pods themselves. It works out something like almost double the cost of a tubed pump.
> 
> If you want a pump then ask your diabetes team for one. Expect to jump through hoops. Just remember though that No is not in the dictionary when asking for a pump.
> Have you been tested for wheat and gluten allergies? If not well worth getting tested.



Thanks Sue

I have had the tubed pump mentioned to me but that doesn't appeal to me, I would much rather MDI.  The sound of the patch pump really does.  I will see what can be done.  

Are the wheat and gluten tests done via blood tests as I've had so many blood tests done over the past couple of years I'm not sure.

I'm going to get in touch with my consultant to get an earlier appointment than the usual 6 monthly review.

Thanks again

Jackie x


----------



## chandler (Nov 11, 2013)

jax8008 said:


> Are the wheat and gluten tests done via blood tests



I believe the first test is a blood check. If it comes back positive, they take a tissue sample to confirm.  Maybe someone else could confirm this?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes Chandler, the blood test is only an indication.  I mean if you have the antibodies in your blood then yes I think that means you are coeliac, but you can have a negative blood test and still be coeliac.  If it is negative but you still have all the same symptoms (bloating, diarrhoea or constipation, generally much the same as all the IBS symptoms, and I think there are some other slightly rarer ones, is there a skin rash that some get?)  the GP should refer you to hosp who will then decide if you need a biopsy.  With the biopsy they can confirm or rule it out.

I think they still do the biopsy if you are positive, to see how bad it is, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2013)

> I think there are some other slightly rarer ones, is there a skin rash that some get?) the GP should refer you to hosp who will then decide if you need a biopsy. With the biopsy they can confirm or rule it out.



I'm one of those rarities  Had the dreaded rash for yonks drove me mad it did.
I have 2 or 3 blood tests that were negative and the endoscopy was inconclusive back in 2008. Last blood test was done in October and I had been gluten and wheat free for a week by then and feeling so much better I was almost a new person.

GP said the blood tests were not very reliable at the best of times, but taking into account my rash had subsided (gone altogether now) and also how well I was he suggested I stayed wheat and gluten free and on that bases prescribed the gluten free foods.
My diabetes is so much easier to control as well which is an added bonus.


----------



## NatashaC (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Jackie

I am using an Omnipod.  It was offered to me as I have always been reluctant to use a pump with a tube. I could't get my head around being attached to something all the time. When I was told about the Omnipod I said yes immediately and think it is amazing. My BG readings are generally lower and are much much more stable, especially on waking.

I think why they are difficult to get is sometimes due to the cost but it is also sometimes due to the levels of knowledge about pumps in the clinics. It was after I moved house and hospitals that I agreed to a pump. 
My new DSN is a pump specialist and explained her experiences with other patients enthusiastically. Whereas the nurse I was seeing before was positive on my chances of being approved for a pump but never really pushed it, partly I think because she knew less about them herself and nobody ever mentioned the possibility of a 'wireless' one.

Natasha

dxd 12 years ago next week - a couple of weeks after my 40th birthday!
Using an Omnipod since June 2013 and most recent HbA1C 7.8 (from 8.5 pre-pump)


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi nat its a good job everyones different cos i wouldnt like a pump stuck on me all the time.


----------

